# The BBS Home Page



## Lee B (May 16, 2006)

On the BBS Home Page, I see the Last Post column very wide with little content, while the Forum colum is narrow and wants to get even narrower if the window is shrunk.  That means a lot of scrolling to get down to the lower forums, and left-right scrolling too.

Can I do something to change this, besides expanding my browser window as wide as possible?

Thanks.


----------



## Dave M (May 16, 2006)

Best viewing of that page is with your browser window filling the full screen. The "Last Post" column is typically wide in order to carry the full topic for some fairly long topics. That helps people to decide whether to go to that forum. For example, as I type this, both the Canada and Caribbean forums have a last topic that is long enough to cover the entire width of that "Last Post" column.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 16, 2006)

Lee B said:
			
		

> Can I do something to change this, besides expanding my browser window as wide as possible?



Well, you can scroll a lot.  

Frankly this bothers me too.  I don't see why a long subject can't be allowed to wrap to another line.  I've dug into the code a couple of times to see if I can see where this is controlled but have not been successful.  But I'll find it yet ...


----------



## Makai Guy (May 16, 2006)

AHA!  Didn't find how to make the last post subject line wrap, but I did find a control that would truncate long subjects in the home page display.  I set it to chop off long subjects displayed in the Last Post column to 50 characters.  [Edit: have cut it back further to 35 characters]

The full subject line still shows in the thread list in the individual forums (where they DO wrap to a second line if necessary) and in the threads themselves.


----------



## Lee B (May 17, 2006)

Ahhh, that's so much better!  Now the home page has the look and feel that I wanted.

Thanks for finding the fix, if not the final solution.  

Lee


----------

